# Average price for blue tegu?



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, I think I have decided I will get a blue tegu (when the time comes) but was just curious what a good price for one is? A local pet store had a sub-adult with a bad tail regen for $600, and I thought that was way overpriced. Side note, the care of the animals at the store was appalling...... but anyways, what is an average price for a blue tegu, and also are there any breeders on this site? I will be in contact with one of ya'll within the next year or so.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 27, 2013)

_Average for a hatchling is around 350 and they go up from there depending on size, sex and the person selling it. But the cheapest I've seen was 250. I think pretty much the only blue breeder on here now that's some what active is Wil but not sure if he'll have any available this year.. _


----------



## laurarfl (May 28, 2013)

It seems the going rate for hatchlings this year is looking to be around $400. A subadult at about $600 in a pet store is about right, even with a regen tail.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 28, 2013)

Haha if the going rate for hatchlings is 400 you can count me out of buying any. Not saying it won't happen, just saying I think it's a lame price raise. Baby blues have gone for 300 + shipping(350 total) for quite a while now and I think that is the fair price for them. Will it stay there? Not sure.


----------



## treysik (May 28, 2013)

Hey, at least you can get them at that price. If I want an Argentine, which is impossible to find in Canada, I have to order from the US. Tegu Terra is cheapest to ship here @ $700 including all fees and taxes. So I would be looking at about $1100 for one. Now, the shipping is the same cost if I buy 1 or 10. I'm hoping to find others in my area interested so we can split shipping.


----------



## laurarfl (May 28, 2013)

Ty sold his for $300 last yr and may continue to do so. Johnny has his listed for $400. I think Underground was up around $400 as well, but I can't remember the exact price. As more come on the market, the price will drop. Subadults are still priced higher as the adult coloration comes into to play. I don't know, I don't sell them and don't set the prices, lol.


----------



## chelvis (May 28, 2013)

You can get them for a good price from time to time, got Bosco for $175 years back. Now $300 to $400 is not a bad price for a hatchling and sub adults $500 up and adults $700 up.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah. 400 just seems high. I don't know. I got my gorgeous guy for 300 less than a year ago. That being said, if I were forced to sell him(never would) I think his worth would be quite high due to his coloration. It's a seller friendly market haha.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (May 30, 2013)

Ty has confirmed that he will be selling his hatchlings for $300 this year.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 30, 2013)

Woohoo! Go Ty!


----------



## laurarfl (May 30, 2013)

Well there ya go


----------



## KABIKANO (Jun 30, 2013)

They will sell for what people pay and that's what they'll be worth. These breeders out here better get what they can now kuz when mine are of age, won't be nearly as expensive. I would do it as a hobby and not as a business.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jul 25, 2013)

Underground told me there going rate was 500.00 I just bought 2 and still waiting for my other female. The guy spoke to TIM told me thats the going price cause theres a high demand for them and not a lot of blues produced this year.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 26, 2013)

They are making that much on them because they bred theirs early and have the first babies on the market. Once Ty and Johnny from TeguTerra's hatch, they wont be able to get that amount as easily because others will have them cheaper.


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 26, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> They are making that much on them because they bred theirs early and have the first babies on the market. Once Ty and Johnny from TeguTerra's hatch, they wont be able to get that amount as easily because others will have them cheaper.


 

Not really. As far as I know Underground is selling their babies as 50% het for Albino - which, in market terms, means they'll sell for that the entire season. Though I'm unsure of whether or not their subsequent clutches will follow suit in terms of genetics.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay if they are 50% het that is the reason for the high price. Not that there was not a lot produced and thats the going price. That may the going price that they put on their hets but thats not the going price for a regular blue hatchling which is what my answer was based on because he did not specify that he was talking about hets.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ty is sold out for year from what I've heard. We'll see what Johnny produces but it's quite possible UG will be the only one with available babies for a while.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 27, 2013)

Wil and Chris Allen have clutches of blues, but we ave to wait and see what is viable.


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 27, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> Okay if they are 50% het that is the reason for the high price. Not that there was not a lot produced and thats the going price. That may the going price that they put on their hets but thats not the going price for a regular blue hatchling which is what my answer was based on because he did not specify that he was talking about hets.


 

Oh no that's what I meant. I was just clarifying that while UG tends to fancy being a bit too market savvy imo, the blues they actually have at the moment are het for albino.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 27, 2013)

ugh, not impressed at all with UR


----------



## lauraj1055 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm getting a Blue Tegu from Ty next month.. He's a great guy to work with!


----------



## chelvis (Aug 1, 2013)

You will love the new tegu! I have a female from last years clutch and she is stellar.


----------



## Johnny84 (Aug 1, 2013)

lauraj1055 said:


> I'm getting a Blue Tegu from Ty next month.. He's a great guy to work with!



Where and how do I find this guy and or Johnny...I'm wanting a Tegu 

Posted on the Go from my Galaxy S II


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 1, 2013)

For Ty Park, you can find him on facebook hes very active on there and will respond promptly.


----------



## Johnny84 (Aug 1, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> For Ty Park, you can find him on facebook hes very active on there and will respond promptly.



Awesome!!! Thank you

Posted on the Go from my Galaxy S II


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2013)

Ty said he's sold on blues and reds, I'm 99% sure he recently said he was sold on black and whites as well


----------



## chelvis (Aug 4, 2013)

Snakes at Sunset had a few blues up for sale as well .


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2013)

chelvis said:


> Snakes at Sunset had a few blues up for sale as well .


 
Make sure you do your research before buying from anyone. Snakes at Sunset has a familiar ring to it (I'm not sure why).


----------



## got10 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got my blue today and i am to say the least, Very PLEASED . Transaction was very smooth and the lizard beautiful. I will recommend Ty to ANYONE. very very happy. I was going to do snakes at sunset but was put off for the price, though.


----------



## Renske (Aug 18, 2013)

In europe blue tegu cost 500 euro thats 670 dollar. I bought my adults for 1000 euro thats 1340 dollar. I think this are good prices. Not everyone should buy a tegu. They are worth the money! I breed blue, red and black&white. Breeding them and feeding them cost a lot of money and a lot of energy.


----------

